# Do u remember this song?



## germancomponist (Jun 22, 2018)

I was and I am so impressed:


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 28, 2018)

Nobody?
I'm out of the forgotten past.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 28, 2018)

They don't make them like this anymore. 
I first heard this song on the radio (!). Unthinkable today.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 28, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> Nobody?
> I'm out of the forgotten past.





germancomponist said:


> I was and I am so impressed:



Of course, I do...and to copy you, I made a new thread about an other great song...


----------

